# déménagement



## saso (8 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, je vais déménager au mois de janvier 2023, je voudrais savoir les démarches à suivre pour prévenir le service agrément? Combien de temps avant le déménagement? IL faut les appeler ,écrire un courrier ou envoyer un mail? Il mette combien de temps pour venir visiter ? J'accueille actuellement 3 enfants et ils vont me suivre dans la prochaine maison . Est ce que j'ai le droit de continuer d'exercer dans la nouvelle maison en attendant que la puéricultrice passe pour faire sa visite? Sachant que je déménage de 5 km.
Merci de votre réponse


----------



## booboo (8 Novembre 2022)

Vous ne déménagez qu’à quelques kilomètres et prévoyez donc de rester dans le même département. Dans ce cas, vous devez envoyer un *courrier par recommandé avec accusé de réception *au Président du Conseil Général afin de le prévenir de ce déménagement et de lui communiquer votre nouvelle adresse. Cette démarche est à réaliser au minimum *15 jours avant votre déménagement*.

Ensuite, une *puéricultrice* viendra vous rendre visite à votre nouvelle adresse afin d’apprécier le nouveau lieu d’accueil pour les enfants.


----------



## saso (8 Novembre 2022)

Ok merci pour votre réponse. Mais je  peux continuer à travailler  le temps que la puéricultrice passe?
Merci


----------



## pommedamour26 (8 Novembre 2022)

bonjour 
oui vous pouvez continuer à exercer en attendant le passage de la puéricultrice qui ne se fait pas forcément rapidement 
vous savez comment mettre votre nouveau logement en conformité afin de continuer à accueillir 
c'est juste une formalité normalement en général il n'y a aucun problème 
vous remettez bien tout ce qu'on vous a demandé dans votre logement précédent et tout ira bien 
bon déménagement


----------



## Mimipoupina (8 Novembre 2022)

Il y a 5 ans j'ai déménagé à 3km, j'ai fait toute les démarches dans les règles pour signaler le changement d'adresse la PMI m'a strictement interdit de recommencer l'accueil des enfants avant leur passage et elles ont mis 15 jours à venir c'est scandaleux je trouve !


----------



## B29 (8 Novembre 2022)

Normalement non, vous ne pouvez pas travailler tant que la puéricultrice n'a pas visité votre nouveau logement. 
Peut-être demander aux propriétaires de votre nouvelle maison si vous pouvez la louer 1 mois avant votre déménagement et la mettre aux normes avant le passage de la puer et demander une date précise pour sa visite.  Ainsi Peut-être, vous pourriez démarrer l'accueil des enfants dès votre installation. 
Quand nous avons acheté notre maison nous l'avons loué un mois de cette manière nous avons pu effectuer tous les travaux que nous avions prévu avant notre déménagement.


----------



## Nina. (8 Novembre 2022)

Je suis certaine que vous ne pouvez pas accueillir AVANT le passage de la puéricultrice. Quand j'ai déménagé (moins de 3km), le secteur n'était pas le même, la puéricultrice responsable est passé, a vérifié mon logement et a meme conclu que le materiel n'était pas "conforme", elle m'a enlevé une place de mon agréement et a rajouté une limite d'age. Sans compter qu'elle est repassée pour vérifier si certaines choses était bien mises en place, comme elle avait demandé.
Donc, faites les choses dans les règles pour ne pas avoir des problèmes ! Il y a meme un document à remplir pour tout changement de situation et à envoyer au Conseil Departmental. J'ai reçu avec les fiches de arrivé/départ, tu dois en avoir aussi, sinon, parlez-en directement avec ta puéricultrice.


----------



## Griselda (8 Novembre 2022)

Ici, la question avait été posée (en Gironde) et la réponse était que tant qu'on restait dans le même département on avait le droit de continuer l'accueil dans le nouveau logement en attendant la visite de la PMI mais:
- imperatif de faire un courrier pour annoncer le déménagement et la nouvelle adresse quelques jours avant de pouvoir commencer à y travailler car la PMI a 15 jours pour se déplacer et valider. Dès reception de ce courrier elle est suseptible de venir controler à tout moment il est donc impératif d'être dans le logement et en ordre de "marche" (travaux terminés)
- en attendant on compte sur l'AM qui est déjà censée savoir ce qu'on attend de son logement pour qu'il soit validé, ça reste donc sous son entière et seule responsabilité tant que la PMI n'a pas validé.

Comme sur le forum les expériences divergent je te préconise de contacter dès aujourd'hui ton CD et/ou ta PMI pour leur demander. Si tu pose ta question par écrit (courrier ou mail) tu auras une réponse écrite qui sera claire et irréfutable.


----------



## Petuche (9 Novembre 2022)

Il y a 5 ans j'ai déménagé à 6km d'où j'habitais. J'ai effectivement prévenu la pmi par téléphone et recommandé avec A.R.. La personne que j'avais eu par tel. m'avait dit que je pouvais continuer d'accueillir. Donc j'ai continué à accueillir les enfants vu que les PE me suivaient. Et heureusement car j'ai déménagé en juillet et là puer est venue début janvier, 6 mois après.. .


----------



## pommedamour26 (9 Novembre 2022)

Ben moi j'ai déménagé à 3km et j'ai continué à travailler sans problème la puéricultrice  a validé mon nouveau logement je les avais prévenu 15 jours avant le déménagement et sont venus peut être un mois après et bien sûr il était possible de continuer à travailler 
je ne suis pas passée d'une maison de 100m2 a moins j'ai le même style de maison 106m2 j'ai aménagé de la même façon avec les normes de sécurité réglementaire et tout a été validé sans soucis 
Et heureusement d'ailleurs car pendant ce temps là que font nos employeurs?? 
J'estime que si on a eu un agrément avec une obligation de normes de sécurité même si on déménage on sait comment aménager le nouveau logement aux normes de sécurité afin de continuer d'accueillir jusqu'a la visite de la puéricultrice


----------

